# What order to use taking audyssey measurements?



## LeeH (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a Marantz SR7005 w audyssey Multi XT that gives me 8 measurement points. I notice that I change the order the measuring points are used, the results change also.

The room is retangular with the seating area in a U shape at back (shortside) and the gear and main speakers on the opposite end. I am starting with the number 1 point dead center of the seating. The question is how should I set the other points...... i.e going from one side to another; going down one side and then down the other side? 

How should I treat this?


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

The guide found in the first message in the Avs Audyssey thread does a good job of explaining what you need to do.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

For what it's worth, the Onkyo 3007 manual has a drawing in that shows the order of measurement positions for several different scenarios. 

Regards,
sga2


----------



## LeeH (Feb 18, 2011)

Great stuff guys!! thanks. Now I wonder if that was in my Marantz manual and I missed it. Will be really upset if it isnt in there:innocent:


----------



## wavetngle (Jul 4, 2011)

dear guys 
for the life of me i cant find the avs audyssey thread.....maybe i am just looking wrong or maybe it aint there....
would you guide me to the threar please

thanks 
:innocent:


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

Google Avs Audyssey guide. Should work b


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=14456895#post14456895


----------



## fyzziks (Jul 17, 2009)

After the first one (the prime position) the order of the others doesn't matter. But keep in mind that you probably don't want to cover your whole seating area if that area is too large. You want to keep the corrected area between the speakers, as recommended in the guide.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.audyssey.com/audio-technology/multeq/how-to

That should just about answer any and all questions.


----------

